# Top water lure rack



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Got tired of all of my top waters sitting in tackle boxes and not really knowing exactly what I had. So last Sunday I decided to throw this together. Wood is from an old pallet I grabbed from work. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Not bad at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gulfcoastin said:


> Got tired of all of my top waters sitting in tackle boxes and not really knowing exactly what I had. So last Sunday I decided to throw this together. Wood is from an old pallet I grabbed from work. Let me know what y'all think.


That's killer!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like you should have built another shelf!


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! Also used 1/4" SS tubing to hang the top waters on, bent the same tubing and made hooks out of them.


----------

